# First heat, still bleeding after almost 4 weeks



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

No- a heat is considered 21 days generally... proestrus is about 10 days (that's usually when there is visible blood) and estrus is about 2 weeks or so. It's over when the vulva is a normal size and any discharge is gone- most girls bleed about 7-10 days then have a straw colored discharge, and then it's over. Sometimes if they are bred there is implantation bleeding about 2.5 weeks later but that lasts only that day usually.
I would call 28 days of bleeding a prolonged heat. To me, that means there may be an ovarian cyst, or tumor, or something else wrong. I would take her to the vet- in Goldens, I have never heard of a bitch bleeding 4 weeks much less 7. The actual 'bleeding' piece of it is really only about 10 days or so in most girls. Is there a repro vet in your area? Your profile doesn't say where you are.


----------



## Bobonzai (Sep 19, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> No- a heat is considered 21 days generally... proestrus is about 10 days (that's usually when there is visible blood) and estrus is about 2 weeks or so. It's over when the vulva is a normal size and any discharge is gone- most girls bleed about 7-10 days then have a straw colored discharge, and then it's over. Sometimes if they are bred there is implantation bleeding about 2.5 weeks later but that lasts only that day usually.
> I would call 28 days of bleeding a prolonged heat. To me, that means there may be an ovarian cyst, or tumor, or something else wrong. I would take her to the vet- in Goldens, I have never heard of a bitch bleeding 4 weeks much less 7. The actual 'bleeding' piece of it is really only about 10 days or so in most girls. Is there a repro vet in your area? Your profile doesn't say where you are.


Okay, that's what I thought. I was SHOCKED when the vet told us it could be up to 7 weeks because nothing I had seen supported that. We're in the Portland, OR area.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Try Wilsonville Veterinary clinic. I've heard Dr. Lopate is a very knowledgeable reproductive specialist. Our trainer has used her. Timberland veterinary in Washington is another good repro vet and may be less expensive but further away.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's the website for Wilsonville Wilsonville Veterinary Clinic | Serving Portland Oregon and Surrounding Areas | Doctors


----------



## Bobonzai (Sep 19, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> Here's the website for Wilsonville Wilsonville Veterinary Clinic | Serving Portland Oregon and Surrounding Areas | Doctors


Thank you!!! We left a message!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

a repro specialist will be more helpful- the rare outlier could be 7 weeks but I haven't ever heard of that with anyone's dog and I know a lot of dogs! Probably a repro will know to look for a cyst or some reason she's still bleeding. Let us know!


----------



## Bobonzai (Sep 19, 2016)

The reproductive specialist got back to us. She said up to 6 weeks is considered in the range of normal, especially for a first heat. Lucky us.


----------



## Bobonzai (Sep 19, 2016)

Also heard back from our breeder and she said our pup's grandma had a really long first heat too


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry that you are going through this, hopefully she will be done by Friday. I guess dogs are like people and everyone is different.


----------

